# My New Cherokee Add-Ons



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

Just thought I would post my latest changes to my *99 XJ.*

1. Labaron Hood Vents: XJ's are notorious for over heating when worked hard four wheeling or heavy snow plowing and will vapor lock until they cool down. This has worked wonderfully. --gets the heat out from under the hood.

2. Sno-Wings: Looked at quite a few wings and went with Sno-Wings by Ace Equipment. Super heavy duty (100 lbs), thicker steel and 1 1/2" thick rubber edge,--don't know why it took me so long to get wings--amazing.

3.  Air Bags: I've got air shocks all around, plus OME heavy duty springs, but with the ABR Front Bumper, and the additional 100 lbs. Sno-Wings, I wanted more suspension help. So with the air bags and the air shocks it only squats 1/2" when I pick up the plow.  ---and the ride is much, much better--love it!!!

4. 1 1/2" Wheel Spacers: Broke some snow chains last season when the chains rubbed on the edge of the rear leaf springs. Checked around and this is what I came up with. Also--haven't tried it yet and really don't want to get into a situation that would require it----but the manual says not to put chains on the front and for good reason; there just isn't the room--they will hit the coil springs. With the spacers they won't.

Anyway, that's it and hopefully--that's it.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Pics of the wings??


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

cjshloman;1556392 said:


> Pics of the wings??


I'll take some tomorrow and see if I can post it.


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

cjshloman;1556392 said:


> Pics of the wings??


Hope these pictures come out OK. Sno-Wings use 1/4" steel and 1 1/2" rubber blade, my plow is a 6.5' Meyer.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

ok. they look just like pro wings....what do those run $$ ?


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

cjshloman;1557593 said:


> ok. they look just like pro wings....what do those run $$ ?


Yep--- none of the "wings" look that much different. I was going to go with Pro-Wings, but after reading threads on them and some that had issues with bending and rubber edges wearing out fast. I wanted something more heavy duty.

These run about $350 or so for a Western and more for the Meyer because of the extra brackets. Sno-Wings were originally made for large County plow trucks in Colorado and people liked them so well they decided to fabricate them for smaller residential and commercial plowers.


----------

